# To soil or not to soil?



## Deer (22 Apr 2014)

Hi guys,
planning to start up a low tech 30l nano cube within the next week or so. The main plants I'm planning to use will be mainly anubias nana/petite and java fern with a few different mosses. Possibly with some Marsilea Minuta scattered around but not a main focus.
I am so sick of planting only to decide my scape could do with a tweak and it results in upset soil swirling everywhere! Do you think it would suit using a sand/gravel only substrate?[DOUBLEPOST=1398178144][/DOUBLEPOST](Also just read about using a "soil retainer" or sheet of plastic mesh over the soil. A good idea or not?)


----------



## mikka23 (22 Apr 2014)

I'm sure there will be much better responses but surely if you are mainly interested in anubias, java fern and moss then what is the need for a soil substrate?  If they are attached to wood/rock surely the water column ferts are more important.


----------



## Deer (22 Apr 2014)

Those were my thoughts, plus I'm not overly interested in creating any sort of carpet or lawn. Still fairly new to serious aquascaping so wanted to get some 2nd opinions!


----------



## BigTom (22 Apr 2014)

Yeah i can't see a whole lot of point in bothering with soil if you're mainly going to be attaching plants to hardscape.


----------



## sciencefiction (24 Apr 2014)

I would definitely throw into the mix a fast growing plant of some sort.  It's best to have both slow and fast growers to have a "balanced"  tank free of algae, at least it's my anecdotal experience.

And on another note, I have found out that anubias grows way better when the roots are let grow inside the soil, keeping the rhizome above the soil of course. It loves it that way.


----------



## Andy D (24 Apr 2014)

sciencefiction said:


> And on another note, I have found out that anubias grows way better when the roots are let grow inside the soil, keeping the rhizome above the soil of course. It loves it that way.



I find this too. I stick my Anubias in the substrate with the Rhizome exposed. These plants have always done better than those attached to rocks/wood.


----------



## Deer (27 Apr 2014)

Hi guys, thinking about getting the Seachem Flourite Black Sand substrate as it doesn't look too messy along with (possibly) micranthemum umbrosum or another fast growing plant to combat any algae. I currently have "something" (water wisteria possibly) growing out of my current tank which I might pop in at the back, whatever it is seems to enjoy growing with leaves emersed with lots of roots in the water so I suspect that might be what is currently keeping my tank algae free as all I have in there is the above mentioned plants and marsilea crenata.


----------

